# B12 use could improve lethargy, depression and/or anxiety



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2014)

From Info Wars, a recent study showed some of the benefits of B12 use and/or B12 deficiencies.

http://www.infowars.com/study-links-depression-anxiety-lethargy-to-vitamin-b12-deficiency/

Some of the benefits of vitamin B12 have been known for decades but the medical industry decided to keep their big pharma buddies in business.

In the meantime you have a generation or two of seniors in particular waiting for a procedure or prescription for aggressive strength chemicals rather something they could do on their own-take a vitamin, a relatively safe one at that. B complex vitamins tend to be water soluble which means what your body doesn't use it will come out the body in sweat, urine etc. That doesn't mean it's ok to take the largest dose known to man but like anything else in moderation on a regular basis would be relatively safe and some what effective.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2014)

I understand that it's best when taken along with a B-50 complex.  I always have B-50 on hand, and take it several times a week, if I feel rundown or sickly, I'll buy some B-12.

The best forms of B-12 to use are Methyl Cobalmin or Hydroxy Cobalmin.

The form we should not use is the one that is not natural, and contains cyanide.  Cyanocobalmin is the worst form of B-12, and should not be used.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think there's any big secret being kept.  It's pretty well known that the B vitamins can have a positive effect on mood.  With B12 however, many people have a malabsorbtion disorder and cannot absorb B12 through their GI tract. This becomes more common in people over 50 as intestines can lose their absorbtion ability with age.  Injections are much more affective.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2014)

Good post WhatInThe, the FDA is pulling the same funny business with the vitamin B-6 it seems...http://www.lef.org/magazine/2009/7/fda-seeks-to-ban-pyridoxamine/Page-01


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2014)

I think it's absorbed by the large intestines (illeum).  I use sublingual tablets, absorbed through the saliva first, under the tongue, enters the system faster.  Sure beats having to go to a doctor for shots, unless you have a serious condition that mandates injections.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 17, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think it's absorbed by the large intestines (illeum).  I use sublingual tablets, absorbed through the saliva first, under the tongue, enters the system faster.  Sure beats having to go to a doctor for shots, unless you have a serious condition that mandates injections.




I used to go for the shots till my insurance stopped covering them, I take the sublingual ones under the tongue whenever I remember to do so.  Which is about once a week, I just keep forgetting, I've never been good with taking my vitamins every day.


----------



## Bettyann (Nov 17, 2014)

To me, Folic Acid, B6 and then a good sublingual B12 is an excellent recipe for depression. I take a separate B complex at a different time. I actually know of two drs who recommend the Folic Acid and B12 for depression. To me, it works. I know everyone's system is different, but to me it works best on an empty stomach.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good post WhatInThe, the FDA is pulling the same funny business with the vitamin B-6 it seems...http://www.lef.org/magazine/2009/7/fda-seeks-to-ban-pyridoxamine/Page-01



 Thanks for bringing it to our attention. Sounds like big pharma wants to prescribe what we can do for much lower cost now. Make the substance a prescription which can't be possessed without a prescription. Has big pharma written all over it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2014)

Next, they'll be getting their greedy little hands into our spice racks...http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/wi...es-raid-spice-rack-steal-your-eyesight?page=1  I personally take a spoonful of turmeric daily, and use cinnamon and other spices sometimes for health reasons.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't forget Vinegar.  They get it too, since it is sold in Health Food .Stores.


----------

